# Fire Edition Games & Apps



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Is anyone else getting into these? I noticed that everyday there seems to be more of them. I think its very cool. So far I have 
Madden 2011 Fire Edition, great graphics and gameplay. I just picked up Order and Chaos Fire Edition which is a MMORPG. This is the first MMORPG I have ever played, never play WOW or anything else. The way its set up online and how you interact is a lot of fun. I have only had a short time to play it since I am on shift but I cant wait for my first day off and have a few hour stretch to play.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Eek, I think I hate you!  I've played MMORPGs for years, all I need is one that's portable and I'll never get ANYTHING else done...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to Madden NFL 12:  Not sure "11" is still available.

and "Order and Chaos": 

(You can make links to your apps by clicking on 'link-maker' at the bottom of a thread page, switching the drop down from 'kindle' to 'all' and entering the app title with the word 'app' at the end.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, because I'm really lazy, if you are using Firefox, or Safari on the iPad (as I am), you can doubleclick (doubletap) on all or part of the ASIN number (B005890GBY for example) to select it, copy and paste that.  It will call up only the item you are looking for.  Be sure to select "all" in the drop-down menu first, as Ann says.

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (You can make links to your apps by clicking on 'link-maker' at the bottom of a thread page, switching the drop down from 'kindle' to 'all' and entering the app title with the word 'app' at the end.)


Awesome info! You are so smart!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> Awesome info! You are so smart!


No. . . .mostly just lazy.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

I am using the apps. I love the games, but most the other apps, not so much:

http://lesleatash.com/post/13253659087/playing-with-fire-giving-thanks-edition-lets


----------

